# Allure Vinyl Plank "Click together"



## stary kozel

While planning to do floor with Allure, we d







id not selected this one (allure Ultra) simply because we wanted stone tile-like finish and Ultra comes for now only in wood-like finish. 

Regardless, to learn more about the Ultra, I took two samples that had the male and female click features, snapped them together, placed small puddle of water on the surface and leave it overnight. Just to find out if it is indeed waterproof. Therefore it seems that the "waterproof" statement by Allure manufacturer is true. The water did not seep through the joint. 

In my opinion Allure Ultra would work well, assuming that it is installed properly, meaning:

1) Do not damage the lockable features, especially the little ridge on the lower lip.

2) I believe that Allure Ultra must be on solid, not soft/flexible surface. Any "give" could result in disconnecting, and I also think that the seams would leak if there is some liquid and the floor gives if someone is walking on it. 

The Allure Ultra samples are square pieces just under 4" per side. I scored one (2 strokes) and broke the piece into two without any problem. I do not know how difficultit would be to make cutouts within Allure Ultra plank. It could be challenging. 

As mentioned elsewhere I did 240 Sq. Feet of kitchen floor using Cordoba by Allure (uses glued lips) and based on my experience with this one and from installing some 4000 sq. feet of laminate that uses the same locking scheme as the Allure Ultra, I believe that the Ultra should be much easier to work with that the Cordoba (1 foot wide and 3 feet long tiles).


----------



## Redbuilder

Thanks Stary,

I am probably going with this Allure product. I will report back if I have any problems, but to me is looks like a good durable product. I compared it to a similar product called Vinloc supplied by Windsor Plywood and it seems superior to the Vinloc and it is cheaper. I am installing it in a dry basement with a good concrete floor so I do not anticipate any problems with installation.
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## cmck

*allure ultra intallation*

I have been trying to install Allure Ultra vinyl plank flooring. This is the one without any glue strips. I am completely frustrated with the process. Every board that you connect makes the previous ones fall out of line. They do not really "click" together. The seams come apart very easily. I have redone the same section of the floor (where I began) 5 times and have given up for now. I am hoping that once the cabinets go in I can start laying the floor from the cabinets outward instead of from the inside wall out toward the cabinet area. If anyone knows of a trick to make this actually work as advertised I'd be happy to hear it.
It is true that it scores easily, and is very flexible. I am installing it over a solid floor, so that's not the problem. If I try to butt it against the wall (start point under a radiator) it slides out of place, causing gaps between the planks that beforehand were "clicked" together. I'm really spinning my wheels here. Many hours spent, nothing to show for it. Today I picked it all up and may try again once cabinets are in.


----------



## Redbuilder

Cmck
Interesting to hear your problem. I have never heard this before. I am looking to buy this flooring in a week or so, so if you have anything else to report I would appreciate it.
Is this installed on a concrete floor? Did you use an underlay of any kind because I have been told it is not recomended? Why would it be any better laying it from the cabinet out, how does this change anything? 
Any more info would be great.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cmck

I agree-starting against the cabinets doesn't seem like it would change anything...but the only thought there is that when I started it across the room under the radiator I didn't butt it up against the wall, as the directions state to leave approx 1/8" for it to expand. So my wishful thinking is that if I butt it against the cabinets it will end up under the radiator across the room where I can them leave the slight gap that wouldn't be seen. 
Supposedly it is to float attached to itself-but the main problem I had was that it was NOT connecting well to itself. The ultra has no glue strips. 
It is going over a finished floor. Vinyl tiles. 
Just picture this:
Several planks are connected to each other, then you add another and it throws one of the previous planks out of line. In order to remedy this you must remove all the planks that came after the one that fell out of line. And over and over again. That's how it was happening for me. 
We have a guy in the house now looking to see if he can figure out the problem. He first said he would glue the first row down to prevent the shifting, but I don't think that is the way to go. We'll see.


----------



## bob22

Why not set some weighty objects on the first row or so to keep them still until you've enough connected?


----------



## Sellwithnic

What if you were to tape the completed seams until you get further along this happens with click laminate sometimes as well


----------



## stary kozel

I was playing with my two small sample pieces. I think you are lifting the "new" plank too high. I do not know how stiff the full length plank is - it probably bends some, making you to lift it too high. It looks that the lock disconnects if you lift the edge more than something close to even only 10 or so degrees. And that means even the thickness of one's fingers under the edge is enough to lose the lock . 

I can only visualize it, but one approach could be one of two methods as follows:

*A) you are installing new plank over the "male" edge of the previously installed piece:*
1) you lock the short side of the plank first, but do not go with the plank all the way forward all the way to start locking the long edge; stay away 
2) get yourself something to function like spacer, thick only enough to lift the long edge.
To lift the plank a' 8 degrees, you will need something 1 inch thick (assuming you do not go under the plank more than 0.5"), and as long as the plank. this will help you to keep the plank from bending and from lifting it's edge too much up.
3) after locking the short side and putting your "spacer under, just slide the plank forward until there is not gap on the long side and then slide the "spacer from under the plank, back toward you .

The "spacer" should look like "L" with the short leg pointing up - to be used as a handle to slide it out from under the plank. 

Playing with the 4" samples, it looks like it should be possible to do it, even when the short side it locked. The material should be slippery enough. 

*B) You are installing new plank with it's "male" edge to be slipped under the previously installed planks front edge:*
This could be easier, assuming the material is slippery enough. 
1)Again, lock the short/side edge first, not going forward all the way again - leaving just a' 3/8" gap between the long edges. 
2) lay the "new" plank flat on the floor and push it forward until the gap closes fully. You probably will need to lift the near edge of the plank up just a very small bit, something like 1/4 inch.

Tell us how you solved this dilemma, because I want to get Ultra as well.


----------



## finsman

*allure flooring install*

i am installing Allure Ultra right now in the living and dining room area on a cement slab. the install is going very well. it is an easy to install product and the click/locks seem to work fairly decent. There are small areas where the seams dont seem to match up but in my opinion, it makes it more look like hardwoods (which it really, reallly does!). I have lots of angles in the rooms and cutting and trimming has been very simple. Once you get the first few lines down it goes very fast. Just make sure your first rows are straight (if they arent you can actually move all the assembled product slightly to realign if you catch it in time). this product looks fantastic.


----------



## apexrandy

*could never recommend allure ultra planks*

The box says, "easiest floor ever!".
It's not. Not even close. :furious:
I am not a DIY. 
I am a licensed general contractor with hands on experience in every aspect of home building.
Yes it's very easy to score and cut.
Yes I like the textured look of the finish.
And oh yes, it is just sooo easy to click together two pieces there on the shelf at Home Depot - gets a little tricky as soon as you hit that third plank and more so every row you build out.
In my experience with it, Allure Ultra Plank Flooring:
Does not install as claimed. Does not "click" together as claimed (VERY rare it would actually "click" together - maybe one out of 15 ). Very frustrating and time consuming to assemble and reassemble ...... and reassemble ... to get the joints tight - if the joints are not absolutely butted those tiny lines grow into gaps over time.
The only way I got it to go together and stay together was using a long wood block, positioning the plank at the correct angle, and whacking it into place. Once you are up against the far wall and have no room to do this, you must use a crow bar to pull them together.
Because of the negative reviews I had read on this product, I didn't want to take any chances on the flatness of the floor, so even where the concrete was within flatness specification ( 1/8" in 4' ) I still floated it out so I would be sure any problems were not related to the subfloor.
Wouldn't matter if you were putting this floor on a sheet of glass. It just does not install anything like the manufacturer describes.
In the time it took me to do a master bedroom and 1/3 of family room, I could have installed ceramic tile - with a lot less frustration, no scratches (yes, the finish scratches), and no worries wondering when the joints will come apart.
This product sounded too good to be true - but I had to try it for myself - never again.:no:


----------



## finsman

*allure commercial grade installation*

i had no problems whatsoever laying down an entire living room and dining room, about 1100sf, on a somewhat uneven concrete slab. I did the entire project by myself and it took 2 days. It looks fantastic, feels fantastic, and several of our neighbors have bought it as well. We liked it so much that I did our bedroom as well. those of you having trouble, i dont know what to say....i dont think hearing a "click" is the key to putting this together..must make sure you have a tight fit, give it a gentle "whack" and it will go together fine. There is no better comparable floor out there. Maybe the key is to buy the commercial grade....that comes with a lifetime residential warranty


----------



## ayeo99

I plan to lay the hall flooring with Allure Vinyl Click and the sales representative came to my house to measure how many square feet.
Then he discovered that the gap between the doors of my room and the hall flooring is less than 1cm, so I need to remove the door and shave the bottom to increase the gap to 1 cm.
Has anyone of you faced this challenge?


----------



## ayeo99

Hi Rebuilder

Did you install the Allure Click?


----------



## ttr13r

I work at Home Depot...this is a new product. I am very impressed with the original product (adhesive strips) however, I took a few pieces from an open case and tried to click them together.Couldn't keep it together either. It was embarrassing to have my customer standing there watching me too! So, I usually stay focused on the original Allure product. Feedback from contractors as well as DIY'ers has been very favorable with the adhesive product. The Allure is made by Halstead, not Trafficmaster. The company is helpful when you call. Try googling it. Get customer service number, and ask. I do know Halstead stands behind their product strongly. Maybe that will help? Or just stick with the original product, (less expensive anyway)


----------



## ayeo99

Anyone heard or used of LaVie clickable Vinyl Flooring?

Would you mind sharing your experience or any information on this?

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## tg1965

*"easiest floor ever?,,,,,,No Way!*

I am an experienced contractor and have installed many laminate "click together " floors. , this is by far the most difficult floor ever! It is very easy to cut, however, the planks do not click together as easy as claimed. I finally had to result in using my laminate floor tools to assemble this floor.Pounding every plank into place,sometimes 2 or 3 times because they come apart. It took me 3 times the amount of time than a regular laminate floor. I do not recommend this floor at all.


----------



## ttr13r

:thumbdown: I have to amend a comment I made in this thread previously about Allure Ultra (and the original Allure) Both of these are relatively new products. Aside from the fact I have done a lot of research and have seen results in homes, some really do look good. I know now, this product is failing. It's NOT good for basements at all. In living areas, kitchens, bathrooms, it's okay, but don't expect it to last very long. All in all, the value for your money? Don't bother. You'll be replacing it sooner than you would like. Oh well, I had high hopes....:jester:


----------



## customerS

*Doesn't click and stay tight*

 Just finished putting them into the kitchen. Took forever, because they kept coming undone. Some pieces came with damaged edges - and some chalk lines on back.... did I get a restock item? Very, very wasteful. You have to cut a whole plank to get a single end or beginning piece as small as a few inches. Otherwise, you won't have the correct edges which fit each other. Had to order another $64 box (which took 2 weeks) just to get four little spots filled.

I'm very worried this is not waterproof. I see some gaps because the planks have shifted a tiny bit. Lowes has a similar product by Armstrong. They do not claim it to be waterproof... I looked at the edges, and they are the exact same as Allure Ultra. And cheaper. They have a cauking product which you put on the seam to help keep any water out. I will try it on my Allure floor.

I'm very irratated there were NO INSTRUCTIONS in the boxes. NADA.
I don't want to run to the website every time I had an installation question! And, I could have made many mistakes.... still don't know what cleaning products NOT to use on it.:cursing:


----------



## ttr13r

There is, I have come to find out, very little info on this new Allure Ultra. BUT... what NOT to clean it with? Do not use anything, except mild cleaning agent and water. Never use Mop and Glo or anything like that. I have had customers of mine use these products and now have problems. There really isn't anyway to get that stuff off. Also, it WILL scuff easily..some scuffs can be scrubbed out with a teflon sponge, but some are there for the duration unfortunately. Protect your floor with those little furniture "feety" things. And just because it has a "lifetime" warranty, doesn't mean it will last a lifetime. (p.s. my local big box store had some in stock, but it was there for about 2 weeks, now it's on clearance) Things that make you go hmmm!


----------



## customerS

*Armstrong Luxurey Vinyl Planks*

There is another current thread about Allure Ultra Vinyl Flooring. It's very helpful. We should combine these to benefit newbies.


S


----------



## frankm1960

I don't know what to think... was looking at vinyl click flooring for my bathroom and basement but definitely not so sure now 

I just put down some laminate flooring. I connected the short edges together first, formed a complete row, then clicked the entire row in. I noticed I had to keep the angle low when clicking the entire row in place, other wise the planks would come apart... I wonder if the same technique applies to vinyl click flooring... someone in this thread hinted at it.

Hopefully more people will report back


----------



## Vee_

frankm1960 said:


> I don't know what to think... was looking at vinyl click flooring for my bathroom and basement but definitely not so sure now
> 
> I just put down some laminate flooring. I connected the short edges together first, formed a complete row, then clicked the entire row in. I noticed I had to keep the angle low when clicking the entire row in place, other wise the planks would come apart... I wonder if the same technique applies to vinyl click flooring... someone in this thread hinted at it.
> 
> Hopefully more people will report back


The angle is definitely important. I documented my experience here: -----------

Please check it out and leave feedback or other questions you might have!


----------



## Fruitloops

Hi everyone. l'm installing Allure Vinyl Floor planks through out my entire house. Being in Australia this product is sold by Harvey Norman and is by Traficmaster. The product appears to be the same as what is being described in the above posts, it clicks together. The things l have noticed so far are: You must have patience .
: A minimum of 1/8" inch MUST be between the walls and the planks, use spacers around the edges, removing them after the flooring is down ,as has been said before "its a floating floor".
: Yes it can be awkward clicking it together, the small end MUST go in first and if another plank comes out then that plank wasnt in properly or the angle you have the plank your trying to click together is to high, causing the previous plank to come out. Use tape on the previous planks to assist in them staying together, find an offcut to use , place it against the plank being put down making sure that the plank has clicked together and then hit the offcut with a hammer to butt it into place. IT MUST BE CLICKED TOGETHER FIRST.
: If there are gaps then it hasnt clicked into place ,no matter how small. l have some small gaps in some of mine but l'm not prepared to rip up the floor to fix the problem and these were from when l first started laying it. Once l got the hang of it l've got no more gaps. These gaps are about 1/16" wide so l'm hoping they will be ok.
: On areas where its awkward to get into with your hands to angle the planks l used an offcut about 6" of a clothes hanger and bent it at both ends one end to grip and put the other end under the plank to lift it then used a crowbar to push it into place. 
: For small pieces l taped the piece onto its next piece underneath with masking tape and also on top which kept it in place, then removed the ones on top when it was finished.
: Please note l removed all the skirting board and cut under the door jams which when laying the planks underneath the door jams can be hard to do but it will look better when finished. As l've said its not easy when you start but after awhile it does get easier.......YOU MUST BE PATIENT , DONT RUSH and the end result will be worth it. 

Currently l've done the Hallway , Family living area, Kitchen and Laundry. l still have the bathroom , Toilet and Ensuite to complete and l only do it a couple of hours a day so its taken me around 3 weeks so far with around 2 more weeks to go. Then l'll have a break ,wait for summer and paint the walls and skirting boards. 

BTW This is must first attempt at laying this product and l would do it again........its good. :thumbsup:

l'll post photos when its finished...


----------



## grgrn

*Allure Click Vinyl*

Just finished my basement Rec room, I installed over concrete They say that you need a tolerance of 1/8 on 4 feet,If you have more than this you will struggle for sure. Most slabs are not this level. If the sub floor has more humps in it esp.across the width, the planks will not stay together,I used a side grinder with a concrete blade(very costly),now my whole house is covered in dust, I think that you need at least to people to do the install You click the short edge in first getting the long edge as close as possible to the receiving plank,You need to lift the plank about 20 deg.to make it go together when you lift it, the plank flexes in the middle and one edge or the other will come apart, so you must try to lift the whole plank and part of the previous evenly to make it work, I used a tap block (used for click laminate) and don't hit to hard,When the planks go togather lay it flat and tap it gently to snug it up you can see it move .To cut you score one side bend and than score the back to seperate ,when I cut very small pieces of a plank or lines not straight (i was working on a round wall I used a jig saw) It cuts very clean and easy. This floor is NOT EASY to install 300 sq ft took me and a helper most of the day. FYI im a contractor so I have an advantage over the DIY people . 
good luck george


----------



## Vee_

Hm my link was deleted above, but when we installed our click planking the angle was indeed very important; if you see any amount of gray gapping between planks, that means you have not installed them tightly enough. You should see no gap at all, ideally. We had to use a small rubber hammer to add a bit more concentrated force to achieve tight junctions, gently of course.

Also, if you can install entire rows at once with the help of a few people, it really solves the problem of having to deal with both the short and long side of individual planks at the same time, and also speeds things up considerably. 

You can see our experience and detailed pics (including comparisons between gray, small gaps and no gaps between planks) if you click on my username and visit my homepage. Hope our learning experience will help some of you all out


----------



## MandyMarie

cmck said:


> I have been trying to install Allure Ultra vinyl plank flooring. This is the one without any glue strips. I am completely frustrated with the process. Every board that you connect makes the previous ones fall out of line. They do not really "click" together. The seams come apart very easily. I have redone the same section of the floor (where I began) 5 times and have given up for now. I am hoping that once the cabinets go in I can start laying the floor from the cabinets outward instead of from the inside wall out toward the cabinet area. If anyone knows of a trick to make this actually work as advertised I'd be happy to hear it.
> It is true that it scores easily, and is very flexible. I am installing it over a solid floor, so that's not the problem. If I try to butt it against the wall (start point under a radiator) it slides out of place, causing gaps between the planks that beforehand were "clicked" together. I'm really spinning my wheels here. Many hours spent, nothing to show for it. Today I picked it all up and may try again once cabinets are in.


Hello. I am relatively new to this site and I seem to be having the same problem currently that you were having when you posted this. The vinyl click flooring was going down just fine in the beginning and looked absolutely beautiful. However, as the installation progressed, we are now noticing gaps everywhere! I do not want to take apart everything we've done just to fix these issues and I'm wondering how things ended up for you. I really wish I had done more research on this product before I let the salesman suck me in. Any advice you could pass my way would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fruitloops

MandyMarie said:


> Hello. I am relatively new to this site and I seem to be having the same problem currently that you were having when you posted this. The vinyl click flooring was going down just fine in the beginning and looked absolutely beautiful. However, as the installation progressed, we are now noticing gaps everywhere! I do not want to take apart everything we've done just to fix these issues and I'm wondering how things ended up for you. I really wish I had done more research on this product before I let the salesman suck me in. Any advice you could pass my way would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi MandyMarie , sorry to say that the only way to remove the gaps is to start again, however if you read my post l hope it will explain how to make sure that no gaps are visible...


----------



## Fruitloops

My photos have been uploaded please feel free to view them.....


----------



## paintdrying

*why*

Not sure why anyone would want to spend money on products like these. I recently installed these click together type ;laminate flooring and must say, what a total joke. This free floating idea is a nightmare. Maybe over time you would learn all the tricks to installing this stuff, then it would not be so frustrating. On a side note people that are posting on how wonderful and easy their products are to install are clearly not genuine customers. They are shrills


----------



## Fruitloops

paintdrying said:


> Not sure why anyone would want to spend money on products like these. I recently installed these click together type ;laminate flooring and must say, what a total joke. This free floating idea is a nightmare. Maybe over time you would learn all the tricks to installing this stuff, then it would not be so frustrating. *On a side note people that are posting on how wonderful and easy their products are to install are clearly not genuine customers.* They are shrills


l've never laid this product before and l am a genuine customer...It cost me $4500 to just purchase the product and yes it was hard to start but with time and patience it does work. l am not ,or ever have been part of any company associated with this product....


----------



## mopardude

I might have just dodged a bullet then...we are doin a 24X34basement over dri core subfloor......we originally picked out a marble look alike style gluetype allure....i read so many negatives abotu the seams coming apart and it was not water proof...just resistant.....we switched to the allure ultra click together....plus i thought i could install it myself and cut down on cost of the project...well after some bad info at the store we bought it from...the click together style is NO were the same texture or look...its a perfectly flat product...no grains...or conture....we did not like it....so we returned it and NOW are back with the glue type allure in a pattern we do like....BUT im having the company install it...then that way if i have any issues...its there baby...not mine...."oh u installed it wrong" kinda deal....money wize....its very close to what we were goin to spend just on the alllure ultra....its alot more costly....so we can buy the other and pay them to install it. and be in around the same cost anyway.....less time im sure too .......just my experience....hope this helps someone.....by the way...the wood lookalikes in the ultra are grainy and have texture..but none of the marble or stone styles are....and we jsut didnt personally like that.......


----------



## RWCustom

Do the people with the seams coming apart know that you have to roll this type of flooring with a 100+ lb. flooring roller right after installation? There is a very good reason as to why the manufacturers who pioneered this type of flooring added that vital step to their installation instructions a long time ago. Does it say to roll the entire floor anywhere in the installation instructions? I think that in their attempt to copy other types of flooring they evidently forgot to copy the proper installation instructions. :whistling2:


----------



## rusty baker

RWCustom said:


> Do the people with the seams coming apart know that you have to roll this type of flooring with a 100+ lb. flooring roller right after installation? There is a very good reason as to why the manufacturers who pioneered this type of flooring added that vital step to their installation instructions a long time ago. Does it say to roll the entire floor anywhere in the installation instructions? I think that in their attempt to copy other types of flooring they evidently forgot to copy the proper installation instructions. :whistling2:


 And don't forget, the manufacturer admitted that they produced some product with bad adhesive.


----------



## polartech

This product is a maintenance problem, (defective locking joints) I still have joints separating after 2 years, seriously don't wast your money!!!


----------



## dirtopian12

I am a licensed GC that has been installing flooring for years. The original glue strip Allure flooring is a total joke. The seams never stay down, and then crud gets built up under it and makes it worse. It is a durable product though. You can take a utility knife and score it, then take the butt end of the knife and rub the score right back down making the "mistaken" cut almost invisible. The click together does seem to stay together after many attempts to get it in. It also cuts easier than the previous version. If it clicked together as fast as some of the laminate floors out there, it could put GC's like me out of business!


----------



## zakany

mopardude said:


> ...the click together style is NO were the same texture or look...its a perfectly flat product...no grains...or conture....


The Allure Ultra I installed had a very pronounced grain and surface texture.


----------



## operagost

dirtopian12 said:


> I am a licensed GC that has been installing flooring for years. The original glue strip Allure flooring is a total joke. The seams never stay down, and then crud gets built up under it and makes it worse.


Did you use a 75+ pound roller after installation?


----------



## glennc

We're in the process of refinishing our basement and went with the Allure Locking Fairfield Oak. I do love the classic look of oak flooring and thought this would make a great addition to a not so well lit basement. We've never had any issues with water in our basement but decided on resilient flooring as a precaution. We first laid DMX 1Step underlay covered with 5/8 T&G OSB, Tapcons for security of the subfloor and laid the vinyl planks on the top if that. Initially it was kind of a pain to get them to lock together but after a few planks it gets easier and the one section of our basement, approximately 150 sq ft is complete and looks great. The subfloor makes it nice and quiet and feels "softer" on the feet. We're in the process of ripping out old carpet and installing the subfloor on the remaining 300 sq ft and I'll post picture of how it looks when it's all done. I've found that after they are installed, using a scrap piece of flooring, a little tap helps to seal the gaps for an extremely tight fit. So far it's been a great project and fairly easy to install. I guess all the preparation in the subfloor helps!


----------



## TURTLE211

*Installing Allure Ultra Click Flooring*

Installed 11 boxes of Rustic Maple in our Rec. room and Hallway in basement over insulated plywood subfloor. I've over 25 yrs. experience DIY and GC. This flooring tested my patience to the fullest for the first two boxes. Tips: Lay out one strip the total length of floor your working on, joining ends tight together. Now work towards the nearest wall lengthwise, have ready the smallest crowbar or laminate flooring bar and like said earlier, some tool to lift vinyl plank slightly from the wall as your fingers will lift product up to high and cause other planks to separate, bent coat hanger spread 6'' with bent ends works fine. Cutting it: Use nothing but a multi-hobby cutter...best $19.99 investment you will make if your installing this flooring. 1" olfa utility knife can be used to score it for cutting required lengths. Do not lift product more than 10-15 degrees when installing it, or you will need to reinstall previous pieces. If it have even the slightest separation between planks (wide as a hair) you do not have it clicked together properly. After you think is is clicked but there is a bit of a gap simply hold it up 5 degrees and apply steady pressure until the gap tightens. On ones that are giving you trouble because it comes apart on other end as you are putting farthest end together, simply put your knee on the far end as you fit it together. All in all I would not recommend this product to a DIY homeowner if this is the first flooring you have ever laid, nor would I recommend it to someone who's sight can not detect slight separations during the install. However, after the first two boxes I had no trouble laying each proceeding box of this commercial grade flooring in under 15min. This product is not for newbie's GET DAD TO DO IT...LOL.


----------



## SSN708

I am about to install over 1200 feet of this flooring myself, so I am VERY nervous about some of the things I have heard about it separating and being difficult to keep seams tight. Also, following the manufacturer directions seems like an impossibility, since they essentially tell you to click in the short (side) end before the longer (front) end, how can you tilt it properly in place without dislodging either the short side or the previous row?
Luckily, I found a work-around online that saved me from changing my mind, which I will try and I will share my results when finished. The work-around requires multiple people, you assemble the whole row at one time, then click the whole row into place at once.


----------



## rusty baker

I wish you luck. In My opinion, it's a bad product.


----------



## SSN708

You opinion is appreciated as an installer. According to your prior post you mentioned "And don't forget, the manufacturer admitted that they produced some product with bad adhesive." The product we are discussing does not have adhesive, it is an updated product which no longer uses it. Have you experience with this, and have you tried the alternate installation methods outlined above?


----------



## rusty baker

I won't install any of their products, anymore. They have a very bad history of honoring warranties. That is why I said good luck. If it doesn't fail, you will be OK. If it does, and even if it's because it's defective, prepare for a long fight. They will blame you for the failure. That has been their history.


----------



## SSN708

So, what you are saying is that you have absolutely no experience whatsoever with this particular product, yet you are telling people it is a bad product. Interesting, not sure that is the purpose of these kinds of discussions, trashing a product you have never used.


----------



## rusty baker

SSN708 said:


> So, what you are saying is that you have absolutely no experience whatsoever with this particular product, yet you are telling people it is a bad product. Interesting, not sure that is the purpose of these kinds of discussions, trashing a product you have never used.


No, I am saying that I have experience with these products. The products have a history of being defective and the company has a history of not honoring warranties. But I was wishing you luck. I was hoping that you were one of the ones who did not have a problem with these products. And hoping that people who have not already bought these products, will realize the history of them before they buy. If anyone is willing to take a chance, that is their choice, but they need to know about the history of problems with these products so they can make an informed decision. Even though I will no longer install it, I have inspected problems for customers who bought these products and even though the stuff was defective, they were never able to get any satisfaction.


----------



## SSN708

With respect, you admitted in so many words you did not work with this particular product, yet said specifically that it was a bad product. By comparison, Dominos Pizza has more than a 30 year history of making terrible pizza. But guess what? A couple of years ago they changed and it is actually pretty decent now. You can say that their Tuscan Salami and Roasted Veggie is a terrible pizza based on the sausage pizza of theirs you ate 5 years ago, but that would not be accurate, responsible, useful, or helpful to one deciding what to order tonight.


----------



## rusty baker

You seem intent on trying to cause a problem. I will let my 40 years installation and inspection experience speak for itself. That is probably 40 years more than you have.


----------



## DTD

I WAS WRONG! I thought those people complaining were physically challenged in some way, but it's not them, it's the ALLURE!

I was reading this thread last night as a customer of mine bought this stuff and asked me to install it, I do tile, marble and granite and refinish hardwood floors. I put the Allure Grip (the glued edges) down in my mother and laws rental property and it was as easy as can be. Well I assumed this was the same stuff, after all she (my customer) said it was "Allure" plank flooring. I ended up giving her a price to install it over the phone and she asked if I could fit the install in while I was there refinishing her hardwood floors. I said "sure, no prob" thinking it would take me a couple hours to do her kitchen and hall. The boxes of Allure where sitting there all week while I was working on the hardwood floors. Yesterday I finally got around to taking a closer look and realized it's not the same glue-strips like the planks I put in my mother in laws, but rather the "click" kind. So I ended up doing a google search last night and it took me here. I read all the negative comments about the installation process and figured "they must be doing something wrong, how hard could it be, it's a DYI product!"..


Well let me tell you!

It's a PAIN IN THE *"WHERE THE SUN DON'T SHINE!"* How can this product be on store shelves? It is INSANELY difficult to install. With the Allure Grip-strip I did a kitchen and bathroom (about 300 s/f all together) in about 3 hours time. Today I spend 5 hours and only got 160 s/f installed in what was mostly open-space in a kitchen. And I'm physically exhausted, my body aches. Tomorrow I have to finish the hall and small bathroom which means tons of cutting. This stuff is HARD to score and HARD to snap, MUCH harder than the Allure Grip-strip and as far as any audible "snap" or "click", good luck with that. Out of the 160 feet I put down I think I heard a semi-snap two or three times. Go to youtube and watch the promotional video for the product and you'll notice, they NEVER actually show a plank being installed completely in close-ups, they tell you how easy it is, show a close up of someone installing the short side (which is easy) but the camera cuts away before they try and lock-in the long side, BUT>>>> later in the video when they are showing you the approved sub-floors you can install it over, up in the left hand corner you can plainly see the installer struggling to get the long side locked-in! and he never does! lol.

To make matters worse, I was explaining to my customer what a PITA it was to install.. and she said "hmm, my son (her son moved out of state now, thus the reason he isn't installing it) installed three bedrooms in one day and said it was easy, you should have seen him go!, but then again he's in his 20's, you know young (I guess at 42 I'm an old fogey?). I was thinking, "lady there's NO WAY he installed the same stuff, not a chance" This stuff is so bad it should not be on the market. I'm going to spend two days installing 200 s/f of this junk! Are you kidding me? I can install 700 feet of tile in two days and make five times as much money!

Anyway, anyone who finds this thread and is considering installing this, if you value your sanity.. DO NOT DO IT! move on and find a better product. I only wish last night while I was reading this thread I took the negative comments more seriously. I should have told my customer to get a different product or charged her at least twice as much as I am.


----------



## moreilearn

*Allure in my kitchen.*

Just finished laying the click together allure vinyl flooring in the kitchen. My 1st attempt at any kind of flooring and it had to be this. 130 sq. feet and took me a week. Hard to go together and at 53 i was beat. Learned a few tricks along the way and the more i laid the faster it got. It was a real pain so i really took my time.
Yes it looks great and feels great on the feet but would not recommend to faint at heart or someone with very little patience. I did not for the most part stagger my joints. I did leave expansion spaces throughout most of it. If i ever use this flooring again it will be in a small room definitely not a bathroom. As far as wear or trouble with expansion only time will tell.
We purchased new plastic and felt feet for all our kitchen chairs and they glide smoothly over the surface of this product.
In closing, yes its a real pain to lay down and to get all the planks to fit tight together but i did it and glad i stuck to it. By the way, this was a over contractors original linoleum job and the house is on slab 13 years old.


----------



## rusty baker

moreilearn said:


> Just finished laying the click together allure vinyl flooring in the kitchen. My 1st attempt at any kind of flooring and it had to be this. 130 sq. feet and took me a week. Hard to go together and at 53 i was beat. Learned a few tricks along the way and the more i laid the faster it got. It was a real pain so i really took my time.
> Yes it looks great and feels great on the feet but would not recommend to faint at heart or someone with very little patience. I did not for the most part stagger my joints. I did leave expansion spaces throughout most of it. If i ever use this flooring again it will be in a small room definitely not a bathroom. As far as wear or trouble with expansion only time will tell.
> We purchased new plastic and felt feet for all our kitchen chairs and they glide smoothly over the surface of this product.
> In closing, yes its a real pain to lay down and to get all the planks to fit tight together but i did it and glad i stuck to it. By the way, this was a over contractors original linoleum job and the house is on slab 13 years old.


And the complaints about Allure never end. Talked to a friend who does only flooring inspections for a living. He told me he does more failure inspections of Allure than any other product. That is why it has become DIY, most pro installers won't touch it. Too many problems.


----------



## moreilearn

A few things i want to add if anyone is laying this floor for the 1st time. Click in short seam first than start at opposite end of the long seam and push together. To get the seams tight together you will need a block of wood and hammer to tap the seam tight, but, you must have the row you are tapping on firmly blocked to save your expansion gap. I used plastic tile spacers stood up not laying down. If you don't have the rows blocked somehow on the other end and you go to tap your seam together the whole row will shift on you. Hence the term free floating floor.
Also when you are tapping make sure you are not loosening the seams of any of the surrounding planks. I also purchased a tool for tapping when you get next to a wall or cabinet (about 9 bucks).
Always take up your baseboards as these will be laid back down and hide your expansion gaps for you. We reused 90% of what we had and the other we found the same exact baseboard that the homebuilder used at our local chain home improvement store.
Only time will tell if this product is any good seam issues or whatever but if your already committed cost wise to using this product then don't give up. I got it done at age 53 and its the first flooring i have ever laid in my life.


----------



## mako1

I've put down several thousand sf of the Allure this year..The Allure with the glue strip is a decent product and has a good wear layer if installed properly.I did about 1000sf of the Allure plank in one home because the HO wanted to sell the place and wanted to spruce it up cheap.I hope to never use this product again.
One thing that others have not mentioned is that this product scratches easily.
If installing the plamk you have to start off 1 wall and ad spacers between the wall and tile to keep the rows straight.Most people when trying to lock the rows together try to hold the row at to high of an angle.You only need to raise the row about 15-20degres.Any more will cause problems.You have to connect a whole row together then lock it in.You can't do this with one person.


----------



## rusty baker

"The Allure with the glue strip is a decent product" but they have had some with bad adhesive, and they admitted it.


----------



## mako1

That is correct and something I had forgot about.Glad I didn't run into any of that.


----------



## hotrod351

i installed it in my bedroom and living room. started in the bedroom, it doesnt click together as easy had i thought it would. getting the perfect angle, but did get it in. what i like about it is that you cant see any joint, your not suppose to. now ive seen the stuff installed where you can se every joint, as though it wasnt even clicked in, just laid out. and ive also seen it where it perfect. but it isnt all that easy. thats why i did the Grip-Strip for my kitchen and bathroom. read bad and good about. its like either it will last or it wont. but no sense in looking for buggers that arent there.


----------



## BWG Ent

Like many others in this thread I am an experienced floor layer,...tile, hardwood, laminate, and the 'GripTite' glue strip Allure. I recommended that one to one of my customers,...unfortunately she bought this 'click' style instead. Never have I been so frustrated with a product. All the same problems mentioned previously,...doesn't 'click' together at all. Yes, be sure to block the far side of the area you are tapping on. Still like trying to slide to piece of sandpaper past each other. Tip,...I used a bit of dish soap on the sliding tongue edge,...helped a bit. I called the manufacturer/distributor customer service. They tried to be helpful but had obviously never actually tried to install in the field. I will do my best to steer people away from this product,...and I'll turn down jobs that include installing this product.


----------



## rcdupont

I Installed the allure ultra in a small room. After two days of attempts and phone calls to the company I finally decided to proceed with the installation, Even though I could not get the tiles to click together properly. There are large spaces between some of the tiles while others are joined.

No matter what they say and their customer help lines, it is almost impossible to have two adjoining sides click. The first edge can be joined by raising the tile slightly (easy to demonstrate in the store) but it is impossible to raise the tile enough to join the adjacent edge.

The tiles have a nice finish, seem durable, but know that you'll have inconsistent spacing cross your floor. Definitely not recommended!


----------



## Notbychoice

*Watch out for Allure*

I had spent several months looking for a wood like plank, we looked at the box stores and everything. The local big box had that stuff called allure we looked at it, they had some nice colors so I got a sample and took it home. Meanwhile I was shopping online and I found another style called Konecto from a place in Indiana, they said they had free shipping and free samples so I had them send me some, I was very impressed with the Konecto I told my neighbor about it and she was so suprised, she had ordered Konecto from local store and paid almost twice what I had been quoted from Indiana Floors LLC, anyway I looked at her new floors and fell in love with it, them we compared the allure sample to what she had and I saw what the sales guy from the online store in Indiana had been saying, the quality of the Konecto was 3-4 times the quality of the Allure, it was thicker had less wood grain feel to it, I liked that because I worry about dirt getting in that grain.
So to make a long story short I ordered the Konecto from the online store in Indiana, free shipping then they did not charge me tax. The order was shipped to my business they have a dock there, I picked it up, hauled it home followed the instructions in the box and the floor looks awesome!
When I figure out how to post a link I will put up a link to to the website I got it from, I am sure they are easy to find either way.


----------



## moreilearn

Well its been a year since i laid my kitchen plank flooring. Seams have stayed together and i do not have scratches or discolored spots. I have to clean this floor a lot less than my old laminate which is still underneath the new floor.
There is no way i would lay this floor in a large room. My kitchen is probably 12x13 and it took me forever until i found ways to make it go faster. Many times i lost my patience and had to walk away from it for awhile. But now that its down i like it. 
I would never recommend it without warning people ahead of tome though.


----------



## AllanJ

Even though it is supposed to be waterproof, does it breath at all if there is moisture undeneath?

I installed a floating floor (Allure with glue strips to be exact). A few months later I spilled about a gallon of water on the floor and the water went all the way to the edge and under the baseboard and then wicked between the (Allure) surface and the plywood subfloor underneath. I think there is no way that the glue strip seams are going to allow the water to evaporate. 

My next job is a bathroom so I have to decide whether to switch to the click together flooring or to stay with the glue strip flooring or to try yet something else.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring

Notbychoice said:


> I had spent several months looking for a wood like plank, we looked at the box stores and everything. The local big box had that stuff called allure we looked at it, they had some nice colors so I got a sample and took it home. Meanwhile I was shopping online and I found another style called Konecto from a place in Indiana, they said they had free shipping and free samples so I had them send me some, I was very impressed with the Konecto I told my neighbor about it and she was so suprised, she had ordered Konecto from local store and paid almost twice what I had been quoted from Indiana Floors LLC, anyway I looked at her new floors and fell in love with it, them we compared the allure sample to what she had and I saw what the sales guy from the online store in Indiana had been saying, the quality of the Konecto was 3-4 times the quality of the Allure, it was thicker had less wood grain feel to it, I liked that because I worry about dirt getting in that grain.
> So to make a long story short I ordered the Konecto from the online store in Indiana, free shipping then they did not charge me tax. The order was shipped to my business they have a dock there, I picked it up, hauled it home followed the instructions in the box and the floor looks awesome!
> When I figure out how to post a link I will put up a link to to the website I got it from, I am sure they are easy to find either way.


Thanks for the kudos. I got an email that a comment about my business had been posted to this link so I stopped in to see what was going on, I have not posted here in a very long time.
The Konecto plank is far superior to the Allure, although they are made by the same company the products made for the box stores are much thinner, not so much in overall thickness but in the wear layer, that is what you are looking at. The Konecto wear layer is 3x as thick as the Allure wear layer. 
There are people that bash all products based on what experience they have had, a lot of installers and former installers bash it because the floor can be self installed...they just lost that job...
We have sold millions of ft of Konecto and the failure rate has been less than.005%, that is pretty good.
Feel free to stop be my website http://www.indianafloorsllc.com/konectoprestige.aspx
Or send me an PM or email with any questions.
Hugh


----------



## mist

*cabnets*



cmck said:


> I have been trying to install Allure Ultra vinyl plank flooring. This is the one without any glue strips. I am completely frustrated with the process. Every board that you connect makes the previous ones fall out of line. They do not really "click" together. The seams come apart very easily. I have redone the same section of the floor (where I began) 5 times and have given up for now. I am hoping that once the cabinets go in I can start laying the floor from the cabinets outward instead of from the inside wall out toward the cabinet area. If anyone knows of a trick to make this actually work as advertised I'd be happy to hear it.
> It is true that it scores easily, and is very flexible. I am installing it over a solid floor, so that's not the problem. If I try to butt it against the wall (start point under a radiator) it slides out of place, causing gaps between the planks that beforehand were "clicked" together. I'm really spinning my wheels here. Many hours spent, nothing to show for it. Today I picked it all up and may try again once cabinets are in.


ok we too are now installing. I was told to place under cabinet by HD cabinet guy but after research I find that will destroy your life time warranty.:vs_mad: so cabinets first and leave the gap. when placing we found if you click the end in then slide it to click side in we had to shake it with a quick short shaking motion and it would then be able to click in. Remember it is not in until the plank easily lays flat to floor all the way. it can not have any spring to it. you will see what i mean when you get one that goes all the way down and one that is not. I have also found I can use an extra 6 or so inch scrap piece to click in place and then tap that piece with a dead weight hammer and tapper. then remove the scrap piece. other thing is make sure your ends are butted up perfectly, can not be slightly off:vs_no_no_no: we were also told by HD that we could put in an under lament of felt. :vs_no_no_no: this stuff has many rules and you have to have all conditions perfect for it to work.


----------



## samjg1

I've been thinking or installing Allure Ultra resilient Interlocking Planks in the kitchen.
After seeing the comments in this thread I'm having second thoughts. What YouTube videos on the subject that I've seen don't seem to show the problems that are mentioned here. 
Most of the videos don't mention the particular name brand, but some do.
I'm just wondering if the product has improved?
Does anyone have an alternate to this product that is easier to install?
I've installed laminate flooring many times with good results, and have installed the Ultra Vinyl with the adhesive strip (not happy with the results).
thanks.


----------



## spaceman spif

I'm considering this product as well for a basement floor. I have a German Shepherd and so I was wondering if her nails would leave small scratches in the floor, or is this stuff fairly tough?


----------



## CurtisE

Rusty,
I've seen most all of your posts about the Allure Vinyl, both the adhesive type and the Ultra. Is there a brand of Vinyl Plank Flooring that you recommend?

I have a small office with the Ultra and I had some issues with the install being a PITA. A few bad seams but thankfully the small office with the desks and furniture made it quite forgiving. I won't do it again though. I also have some scratches that show up as translucent white marks.

I am currently looking at F4UA Red Oak Unilock Vinyl Plank from Indiana Floors LLC and wonder what you think. It seams to be a little different. 

I can't post a link yet since this is my first post.

Thanks,

CurtisE


----------



## CurtisE

26yrsinflooring said:


> Thanks for the kudos. I got an email that a comment about my business had been posted to this link so I stopped in to see what was going on, I have not posted here in a very long time.
> The Konecto plank is far superior to the Allure, although they are made by the same company the products made for the box stores are much thinner, not so much in overall thickness but in the wear layer, that is what you are looking at. The Konecto wear layer is 3x as thick as the Allure wear layer.
> There are people that bash all products based on what experience they have had, a lot of installers and former installers bash it because the floor can be self installed...they just lost that job...
> We have sold millions of ft of Konecto and the failure rate has been less than.005%, that is pretty good.
> 
> Or send me an PM or email with any questions.
> Hugh


I am currently looking at F4UA Red Oak Unilock Vinyl Plank from Indiana Floors LLC. Can you tell me about the product? I've viewed it on your website and it looks like it might be a little different than the others in the way it fits together. So it has adhesive, but it has an "open" time that the plank can be separated and reapplied if you made a mistake, or is that the Konecto? It all gets confusing.


----------

